# Error on boot-up



## Kvt187 (Mar 18, 2009)

When I boot-up, this shows up on the screen.

ERROR
0162 - Configuration Error - Default Configuration Used
ERROR
0184 - Asset Control Antenna Not Detected
ERROR
0662 - Configuration Change Has Occured
ERROR
0197 - System Security - Unauthorized CMOS Change Detected

Press (F1) to Enter Setup, (F2) to resume


So I hit F2, but then the PC restarts itself again and comes back to the Error messages.

Any help in how to solve this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Press F1 and go into the Bios. Look for Use/select Fail safe settings. Select it and save. If this work then go back into the Bios and select Use Optimized settings, save and back out.


----------

